# Our family dog...17 years old



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for allowing me to post about my parents sweet boy. I consider him our family dog because we have all enjoyed and loved him even as we moved away and started our own lives.

He passed away at the age of 17. My dad took him outside in the morning and he laid down and my dad said he knew he wasn't getting back up. He looked at my dad and he knew it was time. My dad was very upset so my mom and brother took him to the vet. They brought him home and buried him under the tree where he will be with past loved family dogs.

My mom sat with him and told him the story of how he was rescued and how he was a good boy, a faithful companion to my dad.

17 years ago during a awful thunderstorm my dad heard crying out of his bedroom window, outside under his truck was a tiny shaking puppy. We have no idea where he came from. We honestly thought he was placed there because someone knew our family would take care of him...we did.

My brothers named him Mustafa...the Lion King must have been popular at that time. My daughter could not say that so she called him Moo Moo...such a silly name but it stuck

We celebrate your kind, faithful and full life sweet boy. Run free and chase as many squirrels as you can!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

17 WOW!!! God bless him & you for being apart of each others lives.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story. Your family sounds like very good caretakers of dogs to have one live to be 17! Sorry for your family's sadness and loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That was great story on how this dog was found. What a lucky boy he was...Rest in Peace handsome boy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:rip: Mustafa, what a story! 17 years is a good long life and I'm sure he was very grateful to be a member of the family.


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

It's never easy to loose a friend, but 17 healthy years is a long life lived. Sorry for your loss and RIP moo-moo.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words It is amazing he lived to be 17. 

We never knew what breeds he was mixed with. The vet told my parents when he was a puppy he saw alot of Akita in him....my parents were relieved that he did not get that big. lol

My dad always said he acted like a old man. He was always serious, never wanted to play with toys, was content patrolling the property, watching out for the other dogs & of course being on my dads heels.

He was about 10-11 in this picture. He looks kind of big in the picture but was always slender, about 45 pounds.

He will be greatly missed. My dad instinctively has got up a few times in the middle of the night to check on him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

what a beautiful story about a beautiful boy told my a beautiful person...


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

RIP Mustafa


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

sheps4life, thank you for sharing the beautiful picture in my thread


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

He was a very handsome boy, and lucky to have a family that took care of him so well to have lived to 17. I'm sorry for your loss. 
I call my Mia "moo moo" a great deal of the time.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Mustafa. To lose such a great friend and companion is so hard. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family,especially your Dad. I sometimes still when cooking turn to give Daisy a taste so I understand your Dads getting up. Take care.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

So sorry that you lost your beautiful family dog. He looks like he had a wonderful life.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

> He was always serious, never wanted to play with toys, was content patrolling the property, watching out for the other dogs & of course being on my dads heels.


 Semper vigilans.

I'm sure that he is still watching over all of you, even now.


----------

